# 46 Gallon Bow front brace



## joeyjr25 (Apr 15, 2011)

hello i just got a 46 gallon bow front from a friend and i noticed the top brace was warped by about a half inch in the center. i just filled it outside to test it and the middle bowed out almost a quarter inch but the brace is pretty much taught now. is this ok or should i get a repaired. if so about how much does it cost


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You can get replacement trim for the top of your tank, and I highly recommend you do so. The trim and brace on the top aren't just decoration, they do provide quite a bit of support for the front pane of glass. Using your aquarium with a broken brace is most certainly not a good idea; while it may operate for years without mishap, do you really want to take the risk that you'll end up with 46 gallons of water on your floor?

Most LFS will be able to order a new one for you.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

there was recently another person that had to order a new one for his. Look for the post on it and he may be able to help you with who to call.


----------



## joeyjr25 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you I tried to put the lid on with it full and it wouldn't even fit from it flexing... I'm working ongetting a new frame but for now I was thinking about reinforcing it with either a piece of acrylic or aluminum... Tell me what you think I was gonna cut out old brace and rivit and glue on a new one... I work at a body shopand have access to really really strong glues


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/great-how-long-will-last-13512.html

Pringleringel made a brace for his tank, maybe you can do something similar? Pics are a few posts down on the thread.


----------

